# NuDrive



## music6000 (Feb 9, 2019)

This was my 2nd PedalPCB build 12 months ago.
I chose the Burst finish as the base Circuit is similar to the Eternity Burst but this has the Nu Tube in it.
It has a piece of Soft Adhesive Foam between the Nu Tube & PCB to stop it from being Microphonic.
It also has same Foam on the Back Plate to hold the Nu Tube in place.
Yes, It Pings just like a Tube if you tap it (Nu Tube) firmly.
Mod : Battery Clip & Stereo Input Jack.
I think it sounds Great!


----------

